# AiO für 4770k gesucht



## Atent123 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Hallo da mein 4770k echt ******* ist 1.28 bei Stock Takt geht er mit meinem Himalaya 2 auf 86 Grad hoch.
Ich wollte ihn Köpfen und dann einen potenteren Kühler drauf setzten.
Da ich nur ca. 150 zur Verfügung habe dachte ich an eine AiO Wakü da es für eine richtige nicht reichen wird.
Was ist da zu empfehlen ?
Gehäuse ist ein XPredator Evil Green von Aerocool.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Warum probierst du den Himalaya nach dem Köpfen nicht noch mal?
Das ist ein super Luftkühler.


----------



## Anticrist (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

bin mir nicht mal sicher ob in das Gehäuse ne AiO Kühlung passt.. nach den ersten Bildern kommen mir da Zweifel auf

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » Enermax LiqTech 120X Komplett-Wasserkühlung

Der hier hat sehr gute Bewertungen bekommen ... aber schau erstmal ob so ein "einfacher" Radiator überhaupt in dein Gehäuse passt

Ich hatte damals das relativ große Thermaltake Armor 3 und er hat auf genau 2mm nicht gepasst (Corsair h90)


----------



## DKK007 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Versuch mal die CPU etwas zu untervolten, vielleicht bekommst du so die Temperatur in den griff.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Versuch mal die CPU etwas zu untervolten, vielleicht bekommst du so die Temperatur in den griff.



Schon Versucht mit 1.2 habe ich immer wieder Blue Screens. 
Kann man die AiO irgendwie über dem Netzteil Montieren ?
Da habe ich nämlich noch ziemlich viel Platz.

Ich habe grade sowas hier gesehen.
Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder eine AiO halt.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Du verrennst dich da in was, eine AiO ist wahrlich kein Allheilmittel.
Probier doch den Himalaya nach dem Köpfen nochmal aus.
Wahrscheinlich wirst du gar keine Kompaktwakü brauchen.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du verrennst dich da in was, eine AiO ist wahrlich kein Allheilmittel.
> Probier doch den Himalaya nach dem Köpfen nochmal aus.
> Wahrscheinlich wirst du gar keine Kompaktwakü brauchen.



Naja ich finde den Himalaya 2 irgendwie langweilig es wäre schon geil eine Wakü im PC zu haben einfach weil ich es kann.
Kann man so ein Ding über dem Netzteil Montieren ?


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Du brauchst dafür einen 120 oder 140mm Lüfterplatz.
Die meisten verwenden dafür den Gehäuselüfterplatz im Heck oder Deckel.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Ich habe hinten und am Boden des Gehäuses einen Platz für 144 mm Lüfter hinten habe ich einen Silent wing eingebaut könnte den aber einfach entfernen.
Vorne und am Deckel habe ich 240 mm Lüfter.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Statt dem 140er Be Quiet montierst du dann einfach eine AiO mit einem 140er Radiator.
Produktvergleich Cooler Master Nepton 140XL (RL-N14X-20PK-R1), Corsair Hydro Series H90 (CW-9060013-WW), NZXT Kraken X41 | Geizhals Deutschland
Sei halt gewarnt das viele Leute enttäuscht über die Lautstärke sind und wieder auf einen normalen Luftkühler umrüsten.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Scheiß auf Lautstärke meine beiden 980er und meine 240 mm Lüfter sind auch nicht leise.
Mein DT 770 Pro schirmt mich gut genug ab.


----------



## Abductee (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Das ist die richtige Einstellung 
Dann ersparst du dir auch den obligatorischen Lüftertausch.
Ich würd den neuen Kühler sogar vor dem Köpfen mal ausprobieren.
Mit Lüfter im Weltuntergangsmodus haben solche AiO eine sehr starke Kühlleistung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Versuche es mal mit der Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) oder Fractal Design Kelvin S24.  Beide verwenden als Pumpe die Alphacool DC-LT, bei der Fractal Design läuft sie mit 2400 U/min, bei der Eisberg mit 3600 U/min. Bei der Eisberg liegt ein 9V und 7V Adapter für die Pumpe bei, den 7V Adapter würde ich dann verwenden. Das resultiert in einer Drehzahl von 2100 U/min und sie wird von der Laustärke erträglich, die Kühlleistung verringert sich dadurch um vielleicht 3-5°C.

Hier ein Eindruck zur Laustärke bei ca. 2100 U/min. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MVBL6Z0GfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja ich finde den Himalaya 2 irgendwie langweilig es wäre schon geil eine Wakü im PC zu haben einfach weil ich es kann.
> Kann man so ein Ding über dem Netzteil Montieren ?


Du willst ne Wakü nur weil du es kannst? Dann hol dir ne Custom Wakü, AiO kann jeder.


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Du willst ne Wakü nur weil du es kannst? Dann hol dir ne Custom Wakü, AiO kann jeder.



Naja ich möchte halt das alles Kühl bleibt aber eine Custom Wakü extra für die CPU wäre mir zu teuer.
Ich hatte oben ja dieses Set von Aqua Tuning gepostet vielleicht ist das was.
Ich glaube nicht das ich den großen Eisberg in mein Case bekomme ich dachte da an die kleine Variante Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany.
Ich kann ja mal ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben meines PCs hochladen.


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte halt das alles Kühl bleibt aber eine Custom Wakü extra für die CPU wäre mir zu teuer.
> Ich hatte oben ja dieses Set von Aqua Tuning gepostet vielleicht ist das was.
> Ich glaube nicht das ich den großen Eisberg in mein Case bekomme ich dachte da an die kleine Variante Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany.
> Ich kann ja mal ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben meines PCs hochladen.


Dann hol dir nen ordentlichen Luftkühler. Wenn du auf "weil ich es kann" stehst dann hol dir ne richtige Wakü. Wenn nicht dann nen Doppelturmfreezer.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

"weil ich es kann" .. dann scheitert es am Geld *kopfschüttel*

Teste deinen Kühler mit nem ordentlichen Lüfter
Oder kauf dir sowas hier NOCTUA NH-D14 SE2011 - Daten- und Preisvergleich

hat meinen i7 3930k bei 4,6 ghz auf 67° gehalten

Edit: link korrigiert


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Bei einem Doppelturm Freezer habe ich Angst das das Teil durch sein Gewicht mein Mainboard zereist und da diese Dinger ja meines Wissens nach nur unwesentlich günstiger als eine AiO sind und mit der Kühlleistung auch an keine AiO heran kommen finde ich das die AiO irgendwie die bessere Idee ist.
Naja Weil ich es kann ist ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt ich will halt eine ordentliche Kühlleistung die nicht extrem viel kostet.
Da ist es mir egal ob jeder sowas hat oder nicht.


----------



## Anticrist (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Kühler werden heutzutage mit Backplates verschraubt, da passiert garnichts


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Trotzdem wäre mir eine Wakü lieber.
Wie wäre den so etwas hier Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 120 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany ?

Ansonsten kommen für mich Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
und Cooler Master Nepton 140XL (RL-N14X-20PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in Frage.

So hier ein paar Bilder.
IMG_20141220_154603[1].jpg - directupload.net
IMG_20141220_154541[1].jpg - directupload.net
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3849/amc2lm4m_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3849/8sselqfv_jpg.htm


----------



## XyZaaH (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre mir eine Wakü lieber.
> Wie wäre den so etwas hier Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 120 DDC/XT - Set | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany ?
> 
> Ansonsten kommen für mich Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...


Wenn dann mit nem 360er Radiator. Drunter würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte halt das alles Kühl bleibt aber eine Custom Wakü extra für die CPU wäre mir zu teuer.
> Ich hatte oben ja dieses Set von Aqua Tuning gepostet vielleicht ist das was.
> Ich glaube nicht das ich den großen Eisberg in mein Case bekomme ich dachte da an die kleine Variante Alphacool Eisberg 120 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany.
> Ich kann ja mal ein paar Fotos vom Innenleben meines PCs hochladen.



Eine Wakü mit einem 120/140mm Radiator bringt dir keine deutliche Verbesserung. Wenn du keinen Platz für mindestens einen 240mm Radiator hast dann versuche es mit einem Dual-Tower wie dem Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413)


----------



## Atent123 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Ich bin so Dumm meine Ganze Scheibe ist darauf augelegt 4 Lüfter zu montieren.
Die habe ich garnicht bedacht vielleicht brkommt man da einen Radiator hin ?
Ich habe mal einen Aquatuning Warenkorb 
Zusammengestellt ich habe nioch keine Schläuche drin. Vieleicht bekommt man ja sogar noch einen größeren Radiator unter.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Atent123 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

So ich habe mir jetzt die Teile für eine Custom Wakü bestellt.


----------



## Therianthropie (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Ich bin jetzt kein Profi was Wasserkühlungen angeht, aber im Warenkorb liegt eine Pumpe und noch ein CPUKühler mit AGB und Pumpe, warum?
Und wo willst du im Gehäuse den Radi anbringen?
Ich besitze das gerinfügig kleinere XPredator X3 White und da geht oben ein 240er bzw. ein 280er wenn man ein MB ohne hohe VRM Kühler hat, rein.
An der Seite kann man mehrere 120er/140er betreiben allerdings ist das mit den Schläuchen echt eng.

Willst du den 360er extern betreiben oder wie stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## Atent123 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Therianthropie schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Profi was Wasserkühlungen angeht, aber im Warenkorb liegt eine Pumpe und noch ein CPUKühler mit AGB und Pumpe, warum?
> Und wo willst du im Gehäuse den Radi anbringen?
> Ich besitze das gerinfügig kleinere XPredator X3 White und da geht oben ein 240er bzw. ein 280er wenn man ein MB ohne hohe VRM Kühler hat, rein.
> An der Seite kann man mehrere 120er/140er betreiben allerdings ist das mit den Schläuchen echt eng.
> ...



Du denkst in zu kleinen Maßstäben ich habe mir einen 1080 Radiator bestellt und stelle den neben meinen PC.
Von welchem Warenkorb sprichst du überhaupt ?
Ich poste mal meinen so wie ich ihn bestellt habe Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Therianthropie (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Du denkst in zu kleinen Maßstäben ich habe mir einen 1080 Radiator bestellt und stelle den neben meinen PC.
> Von welchem Warenkorb sprichst du überhaupt ?
> Ich poste mal meinen so wie ich ihn bestellt habe Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Ich sprach von dem in Post #23, aber so macht's natürlich Sinn.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Atent123 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: AiO für 4770k gesucht*

Danke


----------

